
Dropbox is randomly restoring 5 year old deleted files - vanburen
https://twitter.com/bergmayer/status/822065962786684928
======
archildress
Yup, hit this problem last night. It's very upsetting, as these files should
be long gone. Dropbox is yet to respond.

------
seanieb
My guess is that these are not unique files that exist in other
accounts/shared folders etc.

------
edblarney
Wouldn't this constitute a serious breach of confidentiality?

